# WSP Soap Box Sale



## CaraBou (Oct 21, 2018)

WSP has a sale on Crafter's Choice soap boxes right now - about 13 cents each in a 100 lot ($12.57 total) or 15 cents apiece for 50 ($7.57 total).  A little over a year ago I payed almost triple for 50 (~ $20). Their base price has gone down too, perhaps just for reward members (which I probably wan't then). Anyway, I really like the boxes, especially now that I cut my bars a little wider (1 1/4") and they fit tighter.  You can get them in kraft brown or white, and with or without windows, which let you see and smell. 

I'd be curious what those who sell think of those prices. Bulk lots are not on sale right now but of course they are cheaper regardless (~ 9 cents each, 1100 lot).  No idea what sellers are willing to pay for packaging, other than as little as possible while still looking professional.  I started buying these boxes a couple years ago because I like the look (and smell!), even though they are primarily gift boxes for me. So I was ecstatic to see the more economical price. I spend way too much giving my soap away, lol.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/soap-box-rectangle-window-kraft-color.aspx


----------



## cerelife (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi Carabou!
I sell, and I snatched up 300 boxes from WSP while they were on sale even though I already have plenty!! I buy the white version of the pic you posted and I haven't found a better price for boxes of this quality even at WSP's regular price.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have considered switching over but haven't.  I want to use up all the shrink bands I have and then think about it again.   I think they are a nice idea and the price isn't bad at all.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 2, 2018)

Not seeing the sale?


----------



## amd (Nov 2, 2018)

It was a few weeks ago. They've been running weekly sales on different products.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for chiming in - I appreciate the feedback. I ordered 200 boxes (including 50 white) which I received Wednesday. It'll take me forever to go through them, but I couldn't pass the deal. I've been a kraft fan but must say the whites are really nice!



cerelife said:


> Hi Carabou!
> I sell, and I snatched up 300 boxes from WSP while they were on sale even though I already have plenty!! I buy the white version of the pic you posted and I haven't found a better price for boxes of this quality even at WSP's regular price.





shunt2011 said:


> I have considered switching over but haven't.  I want to use up all the shrink bands I have and then think about it again.   I think they are a nice idea and the price isn't bad at all.


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 3, 2018)

I just bought 50 kraft to try them out


----------



## NsMar42111 (Nov 5, 2018)

I switched over after trying cigar bands (eh), paperwrapping with cigar bands (pretty but too much labor), muslin bags (I thought awesome but people couldn't see the soap and they were hard to organize on shelf) and shrink wrap (didn't go well with crunchy crowd and I think led to some DOS problems). I love the boxes! I had to change some of my soap techniques so my soap fit (just how far I filled the molds, some trial and error to fix batch sizes) but worth it.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 6, 2018)

The white ones are really easy to customize with clear labels. I have a label on the front by the window with my logo, a label on the top with the soap name and ingredients (easy to see in a display), and a large label on the back of the box that's basically my business card!


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 6, 2018)

I make all of my boxes on my Cricut for probably a penny maybe 2. I use cardstock. All of my soap is packaged differently and I change it based upon the colors of my soap or theme. I made these little purses and 1 soap fits inside. and the square box is also made of card stock. Cricut scores the lines to fold and cuts out the design i make. You can get patterns in many places on the internet. The square box I make in different sizes and colors, some with a hole some not.  Just an idea for you all. 

Cheaper and you can change packaging anytime you want.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 6, 2018)

@redhead1226 Those are really cute.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh my gosh redhead - they're adorable!  In the past did a lot of custom wrapping (with ribbons and such) but found myself spending too much time on it. That's when I decided the boxes would be worth it.  I take it you have your Cricut techniques down pat!


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 7, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> Oh my gosh redhead - they're adorable!  In the past did a lot of custom wrapping (with ribbons and such) but found myself spending too much time on it. That's when I decided the boxes would be worth it.  I take it you have your Cricut techniques down pat!



Thank you! Yes, it can be time consuming for sure! But I'm a crafter. All crafts take time!  I just got the new Cricut maker upgrading from the Explore and there is a whole new world of possibilities! It even cuts material and wood!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 7, 2018)

Those are adorable.  They must be time consuming but so nice!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2018)

Those are really cute and we did the same when we started out, although with the cost of cutting mats and decorative card stock I did not find them cheap to make. It did work when we were making small amounts of soap, but it is not feasible today


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 7, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Those are really cute and we did the same when we started out, although with the cost of cutting mats and decorative card stock I did not find them cheap to make. It did work when we were making small amounts of soap, but it is not feasible today



I do not make the amount of soap that I believe all of you make. More of a hobby for me then a business. I do not rely on it as a real income. I have no doubt that if I had to make them in any real volume, I might not.  I do however make my herbal concoctions and tinctures in a higher volume. And of course they do not have pretty packaging. lol 

I'm retired from the shows and markets for many years. It was just too much for me to do when I worked a full time job. Now with my tinnitus, I find that this keeps me occupied enough to not hear the hissing in my ear! Its all fun for me.


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 7, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Those are adorable.  They must be time consuming but so nice!



Not really time consuming as the machine cuts and scores, so i'm just folding and gluing.  Thank you!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 7, 2018)

They definitely went back up in price (but still twice as cheap as I paid last Dec). What I bought will last my hobby well, but I'd still appreciate a post if they go down again.  I happened to stumble upon them this time when looking for NaOH.

Today's price:





Last year's price:


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 8, 2018)

I got my boxes today however thy are a bit tight for my size soap bars (I measured before ordering so not sure why) however,it lead me to finding a site where I can put in my measurements and print out a custom template I can use cardsock with so score!


----------



## earlene (Nov 9, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I got my boxes today however thy are a bit tight for my size soap bars (I measured before ordering so not sure why) however,it lead me to finding a site where I can put in my measurements and print out a custom template I can use cardsock with so score!



Do share a link, please!


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.templatemaker.nl/

its cool because you can adjust the sizes according to what you need and they have several types of boxes. I think you can get premium templates but there is a big selection of free ones and they are all on the main page


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 9, 2018)

Ok Ive tried several of them and I think Im going to use the matchbox template for my boxes


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you, *msunnerstood*.

I have some soap boxes that I do believe are origonally from WSP (but can't really recall) that I bought from another soaper's de-stash.  I liked them okay, but they are so plain.  I had to embellish them with ribbons and so forth, to give them a little flair.  Some of my give-away soaps are in the boxes, but I do still have a few left to use up.  The trouble is my soaps aren't usually that size.  I make different shapes depending on which molds I am using and my whims at the time.

So making my own custom boxes is something I've been meaning to do one of these days.  I appreciate the link!


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 10, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I got my boxes today however thy are a bit tight for my size soap bars (I measured before ordering so not sure why) however,it lead me to finding a site where I can put in my measurements and print out a custom template I can use cardsock with so score!



Which site is that if you dont mind saying. I found a few but many do not work with cricut as an SVG file.


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 10, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> Which site is that if you dont mind saying. I found a few but many do not work with cricut as an SVG file.


https://www.templatemaker.nl/


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 10, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> https://www.templatemaker.nl/



Ive tried a few of those before but could not get them to score on my Cricut. But they are good otherwise. I wanted a matchbox as well.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Nov 10, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I make all of my boxes on my Cricut for probably a penny maybe 2. I use cardstock. All of my soap is packaged differently and I change it based upon the colors of my soap or theme. I made these little purses and 1 soap fits inside. and the square box is also made of card stock. Cricut scores the lines to fold and cuts out the design i make. You can get patterns in many places on the internet. The square box I make in different sizes and colors, some with a hole some not.  Just an idea for you all.
> 
> Cheaper and you can change packaging anytime you want. View attachment 33044
> View attachment 33045
> ...


Interesting! I have an older Cricut which I rarely use. What model do you have? I’ve had to buy way to many cutting pads and blades. Maybe the newer models are better.


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 10, 2018)

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> Interesting! I have an older Cricut which I rarely use. What model do you have? I’ve had to buy way to many cutting pads and blades. Maybe the newer models are better.



I have had them all pretty much. I even had the Cricut cake. To cut fondant.  I had the Explore air until 4-5 months ago and now I upgraded to the Cricut Maker. Its incredible - It cuts material and wood! crazy. I use it for all soap stuff. I even print and cut my labels.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 11, 2018)

Which dimension is rubbing?  Try beveling your edges - sometimes curing leaves a ridge that's wider than the rest of the bar. If beveling doesn't work, plane whichever face of the bars is rubbing this time, and adjust the cut or amount of batter next time. 



missunnerstood said:


> I got my boxes today however thy are a bit tight for my size soap bars (I measured before ordering so not sure why)


----------

